# stocking list



## PRichs87 (Dec 30, 2009)

http://www.aqadvisor.com/AquStockIm...ne in my water! :lol:
Thank you in advanced!


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

I only know Apistogramma aggression between rival males, which wouldn't occur in your set up only housing 1. They're general more peaceful and are to be kept with other peaceful fish, so I don't see ntohing that would speak against the gourami/ agassizii set up there.

For the Swordtails, I'd strongly recommend to only get males to avoid over population.

You're right and wrong on the cories lol. Some will school together others won't, which in your set up most likly to be the 'outsider' si gonna be the leopard. Given that and its size, I'd pers not get the leoprad, but only the Skunk & Panda and then 3 each. However if you don't plan on adding any more bottom fish to this set up and both them staying smaller then other Cories, I'd pers get 5-6 each (Skunk & Panda) on a 29g tank, but that's a decision you gotta make, you know what maintenance you put in to your tanks


----------



## PRichs87 (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks angel! I was thinking of getting a female apistogramma to hopefully have her be more docile than a male...

As for the cories I honestly just googled them and looked to see which ones looked cool, I will probably just go with one or two species!

I dont know about the swords yet, any one else got a cool fish similar to them that would go well with the others??

THANKS AGAIN!


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Hmmm....what do you like????
White Clouds would work well with the set up, Harlequin Rasbora, Congo Tetra's, Zebra Danio's, ~ All provided you have the water for them!

I think it may look nice if you have the few listed individual fish and then 1 group of upper level fish with the group of Cory, just a pers pref....


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

The apisto and the gourami probably aren't going to like one another very much, but in a tank that size they should have plenty of room to stay out of each other's way.

The swords will probably work well. You could get all males, or you could get one male and two females. The apisto and gourami would likely keep your fry situation under control.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I would suggest a pair or trio of Apristogramma; the fish of this genus interact a lot, and a pair will allow them to be themselves; or preferably one male with two females. Thinking of the bioload, a trio of Apisto and no gourami.

On the corys, C. panda definitely prefer more of their species, I would not have less than three. C. metae are less so inclined in my experience, and will shoal with other species.

Byron.


----------



## PRichs87 (Dec 30, 2009)

I think i'll probably go with one species of cory probably around 6, kinda depends on whay my LFS has in stock, he usually carries most species though (amazing LFS, seriously).

Do you think one krib would be better than one apistogramma? 

I don't want a fish alone if they don't really like to live in solitude. As for a group of apistogrammas, I really do not have to have to deal with breeding and then the fish become aggressive towards their tank mates, as I am a beginnert, I do not want my first tank to be a disaster to scare me away.

I know kribs get very aggressive when they mate, so a group of kribs is not even in my consideration.

Would 2 females apistogrammas work?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

The only small cichlid I know that does very well on its own (as a single specimen) is Mikrogeophagus altispinosus, the Bolivian Ram. In their native habitat they are found somewhat in isolation. And I have twice had only one in a community tank with no problems; right now I have a male, there is a photo of him under my 115g Amazonian Riverscape tank. He may get lonely for a mate of course, I've no way to tell. But given his behaviour and colouration, he seems to be OK.

A trio of Apisto would not be an issue in a 29g provided they had a defined territory for the male. He would be busy with the two females and pay little attention to other fish. The parental care of the eggs and especially the fry is something every aquarist should experience. In community tanks the fry usually don't survive long, the other fish find out there is available food and are hard to hold back. Although some cichlids are better at this than others.

Byron.


----------



## PRichs87 (Dec 30, 2009)

alright byron you have sold me on a trio of apistos... now i just have to wait... The waiting is the hardest part! -Tom Petty!


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, (most) cichlids aren't schooling fish in the same sense that tetras and corydoras are. In other words, they won't pine away on their own so as solitary specimens you don't need to worry about them getting sick from being stressed out due to lack of companionship. That said, these sorts of fish have really interesting behaviors and watching them interact with one another (especially if you've got both sexes) is reason enough to get a group. Not to mention how good dwarf cichlids tend to look once they color up during mating rituals and all that. But yes, apistos are generally a lot less aggressive during spawning than kribs and are much smaller, so if you do want to do this sort of thing in a community tank without causing problems they're definitely a better choice than kribs.


----------



## PRichs87 (Dec 30, 2009)

iamntbatman said:


> Well, (most) cichlids aren't schooling fish in the same sense that tetras and corydoras are. In other words, they won't pine away on their own so as solitary specimens you don't need to worry about them getting sick from being stressed out due to lack of companionship. That said, these sorts of fish have really interesting behaviors and watching them interact with one another (especially if you've got both sexes) is reason enough to get a group. Not to mention how good dwarf cichlids tend to look once they color up during mating rituals and all that. But yes, apistos are generally a lot less aggressive during spawning than kribs and are much smaller, so if you do want to do this sort of thing in a community tank without causing problems they're definitely a better choice than kribs.


Sweet, def looking into getting a trio of apistogrammas, I'll just have to see if my LFS stocks them, or where I can get them!
8)


----------



## PRichs87 (Dec 30, 2009)

What is everyone's rule on stocking order for their aquariums? Least aggressive to most aggressive? Size? etc....


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Usually I try to find the best combination of most hardy to least hardy while also trying my best to add the most aggressive fish to the tank last.


----------

